# Rasbora kubotai and light bulbs



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Today I experimented with 3 different fluorescent bulbs trying to see which one makes Rasbora kubotai look its best.

I used 3 bulbs:
1. Very warm Phillips brand (Kelvin probably about 3 000)
2. Giesemann Midday T5HO (rated 6 000K, the best bulbs for planted tanks, an amazing mix of warm and white light in one single bulb)
3. A nice and obsolete Power Compact - 10 000K - white as it can be.

I have a huge school or R. kubotai - about 200 fish. I write this post because the fish looks absolutely stunning under a lot of light (2.5 wpg). The best color showed under the white light. But this same light washed out the green of the narrow leaf Java Fern in the same tank. There is a sort of visual interaction between the green color of the Java Fern and the green R. kubotai. The white light emphasised the fish more.

The Giesemann Midday once again would be the best choice. It made the fish look neon green AND kept the Java Fern looking fresh green. 

The R. kubotai appear to change colors depending on the angle of the fish. Definitely the bigger the school the better. The green color of this fish resembles neon green aluminum foil. There is no other fish that looks like it. A few of the fish in my big school are R. nana - they do look like a reddish version of the R. kubotai, but mine are still young and I could not tell how they compare to the bigger sized R. kubotai.

Overall - now I too know why R. kubotai is such a desired fish. 

--Nikolay


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful fish! How big do they get?


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Fie! Fie!

Now you made me want that fish too!:fish:
- - - _It's all your fault!_

Yes, truely nice photo!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Bunbuku,

The fish is small - the adults reach a little more than 0.5".


MudPieMama,

The picture above is not mine. Once again - it only suggests how the fish looks. If you see the kubotai live you will think you will never want another fish.

--Nikolay


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

niko said:


> Bunbuku,
> 
> The fish is small - the adults reach a little more than 0.5".
> 
> ...


Available at Invertzfactory?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes available in about a week providing the quarantine goes well.

In any case this fish is so stunning that we intent to always have it in stock.

--Nikolay


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a great fish. Green fish are so rare, and this is one of the few choices (and bonus points for being a nano fish)


----------



## maddyfish (Dec 28, 2008)

Any pics of this set up?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Maddyfish,

I have the fish in a holding tank and it just so happened that there was a single piece of Narrow Leaf Java Fern about 10" long. That's how I saw the green color of the fish and the green color of the plant interact.

I took some pictures of the fish yesterday. But it's hard to show them in full glory. Here they are, you can see that on some of them the white ballance has been changed and the green color appears cooler.

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/rasbora_kubotai

--Nikolay


----------



## maddyfish (Dec 28, 2008)

Those are nice.


----------



## Analog Kid (Dec 27, 2008)

Niko, more or less...What do these sell for? Where in asia are they from?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

=P~ On my wishlist.


----------

